# Murray Merc.



## the tinker (Dec 15, 2020)

Got the Merc. in the shop and up on the stand.




Changing the wheels and tires out for better ones. Going to do something with this tank. Was going to do a stars and bars Dukes of Hazard theme on the tank, but there's this bike in the Rat rod section that has this great flame job on the tank, that I really like.



I think I might try and copy it. Maybe add a little color. This was the last bike I rode before the colder weather hit.



A good project for the holiday season.






I sold this bike two years ago. The same type. This is what a stock 49-50' should look like. These Murrays are sharp looking bikes. I bought the above bike from old Ed Boros [RIP] about 15 years ago.




















For the life of me, I don't know how these other photos got in here.  If anyone is wondering??? These are other bikes I've "modified" for fun. How about the "clock brace clockometer" on the old Schwinn ? That ratty looking Shelby is on the same stand in the shop with the Murray today. It's the black one in the back. The blue monark is a 40 5bar with double springers and the last one is a Manton and Smith.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 15, 2020)

Cool bikes !!!!!!!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 19, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Got the Merc. in the shop and up on the stand.View attachment 1320301
> 
> Changing the wheels and tires out for better ones. Going to do something with this tank. Was going to do a stars and bars Dukes of Hazard theme on the tank, but there's this bike in the Rat rod section that has this great flame job on the tank, that I really like.View attachment 1320309
> 
> ...



Hello stay safe & Merry Xmas*!* I liked all the photos, specially the first one in the shop, very nice bikes*!*


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 19, 2020)

That photo makes me recalls when we stop in front of the bicycles dealers*!*


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice looking projects and shop. Excellent work.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 21, 2020)

I've painted many tanks, always with nice results. My first flame job, not so hot. In the past I've always cut stencils. Takes a lot longer to make stencils than it does painting. This time I just free handed it with a brush and Rustolium. I always use One Shot brand for the brush work, but being that I only needed maybe a half oz. of yellow paint, that I will never use again, I hated to spend the money on a pint of One Shot. It's about 8 times the cost of Rustolium. Should have made stencils. Both sides are different, but again, maybe I'm just used to the human trait that one side of something always has to perfectly match the other.  After all, when it comes to fire, no two flames are alike. Maybe I'll decide which side of the tank looks best, and make a stencil of it, then re-paint the other tank half to match. Which side do you guys think is best?  [I know. . . neither] Left or right [chainring]? Or, should I just leave it?     A CABE ratrod decision. . .


----------



## ricobike (Dec 21, 2020)

the tinker said:


> I've painted many tanks, always with nice results. My first flame job, not so hot. In the past I've always cut stencils. Takes a lot longer to make stencils than it does painting. This time I just free handed it with a brush and Rustolium. I always use One Shot brand for the brush work, but being that I only needed maybe a half oz. of yellow paint, that I will never use again, I hated to spend the money on a pint of One Shot. It's about 8 times the cost of Rustolium. Should have made stencils. Both sides are different, but again, maybe I'm just used to the human trait that one side of something always has to perfectly match the other.  After all, when it comes to fire, no two flames are alike. Maybe I'll decide which side of the tank looks best, and make a stencil of it, then re-paint the other tank half to match. Which side do you guys think is best?  [I know. . . neither] Left or right [chainring]? Or, should I just leave it?     A CABE ratrod decision. . .View attachment 1324380
> 
> View attachment 1324383



I say leave it.  Like you say, flames aren't identical anyway and you're never going to see both sides at once anyway, except maybe looking down.  Looks pretty darn good to me especially for a first attempt.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 21, 2020)

God bless you, Rico. You could be my boss anytime.


----------

